

Colored Rubik’s Cube For The Blind - jeyaganesh
http://www.bitrebels.com/geek/colored-rubiks-cube-for-the-blind/
Colored Rubik’s Cube For The Blind
======
BoppreH
Excellent idea and gorgeous implementation, but not original:

[http://www.coroflot.com/public/individual_file.asp?individua...](http://www.coroflot.com/public/individual_file.asp?individual_id=150248&portfolio_id=442072&);

[http://www.gearfuse.com/rubiks-cube-for-the-blind-part-
deux-...](http://www.gearfuse.com/rubiks-cube-for-the-blind-part-deux-the-
ugly-one/)

